# Aspiring MUA



## giantblueox (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi! First post here, but at this point I am an aspiring MUA. I would love to work on photoshoots or for runway shows, but I understand fully that working at a makeup counter would come first, then maybe at a salon, and commisions for bridal makeup, that sort of thing. I have a few questions for those who either are MUAs or those who know a whole lot about the industry.

1. What companies should I be versed in? I know about MAC of course and other companies such as: Kryolan, Ben Nye, Bobbie Brown, NP, Coastal Scents, Shu Uemera, Milani, Eve Pearl, NYX, etc, but what companies do you use or have vast knowledge of?

2. What do you have in your kit? Different foundations, coverups? How many colors? Finishing powders? How do you organize your kit?

3. Are there any prestigious esthetician schools? Maybe internationally known ones? 

4. What can I do to prepare myself? I am only fifteen, and I'm wrking on signing up for my high school drama group's makeup team. Any other suggestions? Portfolio ideas? Looks I should achieve?

5. and any other ideas, suggestions, info you might have for me.

I hope I don't sound immature or as if I'm expecting too much- thanks!


----------

